# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Salarias fasciatus

## Julio Macieira

_Salarias fasciatus_

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## Rui Bessa

Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro Albino



----------


## Matias Gomes

Julio esse é o que se alimenta de algas?
o nome não é Salarias?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Matias  :Olá: 

Obrigado pela sua observação

Foi feita a correcção  :SbOk:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Julio é esse que come algas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Julio é esse que come algas?


Sim, Matias

Passa a vida a "pastar"  :SbSourire:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Pena que não tem para vender aqui no Brasil.

----------

